
8 reasons why I moved to Switzerland to work in IT - zxcvbnmmnbvcxz
https://medium.com/@iwaninzurich/eight-reasons-why-i-moved-to-switzerland-to-work-in-it-c7ac18af4f90
======
dudul
Interesting post. It is baffling to see what a small country can do for its
citizens' quality of life as opposed to a giant mess like the EU. If
Switzerland is not the perfect example that a country doesn't need to be big
to succeed I don't know what is. The perfect counter-example to the
inefficiency of the EU.

------
gamechangr
Economically, you would still get a better deal in Silicon valley. Rent/Cost
of living might be comparable, but salary would be higher for sure.

------
spinningarrow
That was a good read. Does anyone know how these things compare in the
Scandinavian countries like Denmark, Norway, Sweden, and Iceland?

